
Show HN: Intuitive Guide to Light, and Life - photon_lines
https://github.com/photonlines/Intuitive-Guide-to-Maxwells-Equations
======
dang
These posts look nice but please don't put "Show HN" on reading material. If
we allowed that, every submission would be a Show HN. The rules are here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html).

~~~
photon_lines
Point noted. I didn't realize that 'Show HN' posts weren't meant to tailor
guides / reading material. I won't tag the guides as 'Show HN' going forward
then - thanks.

